# Albion V - As the Seasons Change



## PeterBaumann (Nov 1, 2016)

Hope you like it. I wanted to compose with just Tundra to get to grips with it, with the only additional instrument being a piano from EW. What a lovely library, Spitfire!


----------



## Musicam (Nov 1, 2016)

The piano is so beautiful :_) Felt piano?


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 1, 2016)

I know, so good! it's my go-to piano from EastWest - the Bosendorfer. Also a big fan of their Steinway and Bechstein too!


----------



## John Busby (Nov 1, 2016)

beautiful piece Peter!


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 1, 2016)

johnbusbymusic said:


> beautiful piece Peter!


Thanks very much


----------



## ClefferNotes (Nov 1, 2016)

Beautiful work! Loved the track!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 1, 2016)

what a lovely piece! really love it. Great work there!


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow. This is fantastic.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 1, 2016)

Peter, love it. Well done.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Nov 1, 2016)

Wunder schön!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Nov 2, 2016)

Just Beautiful! Great work Peter!


----------



## Svyato (Nov 2, 2016)

I like it too; I would have been curious to see a making of, of your track, as the breathes and the transitions are really realistic. I don't know if it's rather because of your great skills or because of Tundra softness.  What do you think?


----------



## Harry (Nov 2, 2016)

Really excellent track.


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 2, 2016)

sounds fantastic. enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Svyato (Nov 2, 2016)

How are you making your modwheel movements? Do they look like straight or rather curved on your DAW? They make the strings sounding in a very realistic way.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 2, 2016)

Svyato said:


> I like it too; I would have been curious to see a making of, of your track, as the breathes and the transitions are really realistic. I don't know if it's rather because of your great skills or because of Tundra softness.  What do you think?


All me clearly... 

Seriously though I'd say that Albion is amazing for this kind of thing - fade outs in particular. For me, simplicity is best for this kind of thing. Usually I'll play stuff in using the mod wheel and expression control (if I'm in front of my keyboard) and then adjust it to smooth it out afterwards in the logic piano roll, almost always, with a few exceptions, with straight lines. For some libraries this works better than others. I just prefer the cleaner look and then if I want to adjust it further (bring up the entire string section, say) then all I have to do is move one or two automation points rather than 100 little dots which effectively just create the same crescendo but less smoothly. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## Gunvor (Nov 2, 2016)

Beautiful! Amazing piece


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 2, 2016)

Gunvor said:


> Beautiful! Amazing piece


Thanks very much


----------



## sathyva (Nov 3, 2016)

Love it ! 
Well done Peter !


----------



## robharvey (Nov 8, 2016)

This is lovely. Well done! 

You've really captured what this library is for. Put a smile on my face!


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 8, 2016)

robharvey said:


> This is lovely. Well done!
> 
> You've really captured what this library is for. Put a smile on my face!


Glad to hear it


----------



## JasonTse (Nov 12, 2016)

Beautiful work here! Tundra is really a beautiful sounding library


----------



## calebfaith (Nov 13, 2016)

I really enjoyed listening to this. Awesome composition and production!


----------



## desert (Nov 13, 2016)

hey, it's perfect!


----------



## dannymc (Nov 19, 2016)

my god just when i thought my musicianship was getting somewhere somebody goes ahead and posts something like this 

this is stunning Peter, mesmerizing from start to finish. best thing i've heard here for a while. just beautiful. thanks for posting.

Danny


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 19, 2016)

Love this, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Jetzer (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice


----------

